
A Short Guide to Strategy for Entrepreneurs - Dowwie
https://hbr.org/2017/10/a-short-guide-to-strategy-for-entrepreneurs
======
Dowwie
and link to the author's comprehensive notes:
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/Papers.cfm?abstract_id=2784718](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/Papers.cfm?abstract_id=2784718)

